# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 19)



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2017)

*What specifically, is your favorite thing to do in the shop?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and Tony also, no, the other one...


----------



## Brink (May 7, 2017)

Cut joinery by hand

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 7, 2017)

Dream................

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 7, 2017)

Or make a huge mess!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 7, 2017)

Listen to podcasts and not be in the house. I'm left alone in the shop. Past that anything is enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 7, 2017)

I can't pick one thing out. I guess my answer is just being out there. It's my getaway place, where I go to relax. I can be working my a** off out there, but it calms me. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2017)

Sleep with one leg propped up and one hand holding my drink and one eye closed and the other watching my stash of pine and oak and playing on the phone and watching days of our lives reruns.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2017)

Cleaning.................  says no one except @Kenbo 
Probably Joinery- hand and machine. especially large joinery like benches and furniture. But even in boxes there is something very satisfying in M&T's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Sleep with one leg propped up and one hand holding my drink and one eye closed and the other watching my stash of pine and oak and playing on the phone and watching days of our lives reruns.


Pretty much takin up permanent residence in shop since ya started pikin on MIL and wife at same time-YIKES -ya need a muzzle....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Pretty much takin up permanent residence in shop since ya started pikin on MIL and wife at same time-YIKES -ya need a muzzle....


That was my plan. It's going great

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2017)

Tclem said:


> That was my plan. It's going great


Yep sleepin on the floor and getting splinters in yer butt is a great plan.... says no one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Yep sleepin on the floor and getting splinters in yer butt is a great plan.... says no one


I stole one of Paxton blankets to sleep on

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (May 7, 2017)

Sometimes I sit and think and other times I just sit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (May 7, 2017)

I have to agree with sitting and thinking, anymore little gets done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 7, 2017)

I enjoy carving the most, I'm pretty much a novice at it, but it is very relaxing, no dust, no big mess, no noise except for my radio, not all the strategizing and thinking ahead that flatwork usually requires, and I can do it sitting down, very much the same as whittling, which all the old timers used to do when I was growing up, now I'm one of em!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 7, 2017)

Losing track of time. Doesn't matter the activity, but I love feeling of timelessness that comes with being completely focused.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (May 7, 2017)

Being alone and lost in my own little world. Like Doc, I like losing track of time in there. Being in the shop gives me time to not think about everything else going on and to tune out and de-stress for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (May 7, 2017)

Turning mostly.... Oh look!!!-- those blanks neeed to be cut.....bandsaw needs sharpening....that box needs to get done....those lures need to be sorted/mounted... another round of finish for that....never know, it's never _just _one thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (May 7, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Losing track of time. Doesn't matter the activity, but I love feeling of timelessness that comes with being completely focused.



My doc is the same way...

Nothing like being left in an exam room for 2-1/2 hours...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (May 7, 2017)

Probably finishing but I am really starting to love the challenge of joinery. Or so I say I keep trying it more anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 7, 2017)

Sweeping .... and making up unbelievable stories....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 7, 2017)

Escaping from all the noise in the house!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 7, 2017)

Cutting wood with any kind of saw! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 7, 2017)

Anything...it's my happy place  ...OH! except for cleaning

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (May 8, 2017)

Being out there. Losing track of time. Learning new things (like creative ways to make firewood), getting it set up like I want it to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 8, 2017)

Joinery lately. It's been different in the past, I'm sure it'll be different in the future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

